# WANTED -Malagasy Cat-eyed Snakes (Madagascarophis colubrinus)



## Animal madness (May 28, 2011)

I recently lost one of my females so looking to replace her i need a adult female so i can continue my breeding plan with this rare species, i only know of one other person who keeps this species and i cant get hold of them, if anyone one has one or know of anywhere selling one please let me know asap thanks x


----------



## kain (Mar 23, 2009)

La ferme torpicale in france have some WC ones, and i'm sure you are more likely to find them on the mainland at Hamm etc. Also they are not DWA, but since you have kept them you probably allready know that


----------



## Animal madness (May 28, 2011)

thanks for that i will check them out


----------



## kain (Mar 23, 2009)

I have contacted them in the past and they said its about £100 to have sent to London, but then from their youd have to pick up or organise courier urself. Or go to france and get them.


----------

